# Mia and Mika, 2 beautiful girls of mine



## mia&mika (Dec 22, 2008)

Mia - 3 months old









Mika - 2 months old


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute little girls,.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Aww how sweet!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww bless


----------



## mia&mika (Dec 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> very cute little girls,.....


thanks colliemerles!


----------



## mia&mika (Dec 22, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> They are gorgeous.


thank you. they're the love of my life.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

They are so cute! My kitties name is Mikah as well but I spell it differently


----------



## mia&mika (Dec 22, 2008)

rachael said:


> They are so cute! My kitties name is Mikah as well but I spell it differently


thanks! wow that's a very cute way to spell the name


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are both lovely!  great pictures!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

aww! so sweet!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Gorgeous cats. xxxx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

little stunners x


----------

